

FREE 30 Day Startup Sales Success Email Course - SteliE
http://close.io/free-sales-course/

======
SteliE
Hey guys, author of the course here. Would love to hear your thoughts/ideas on
what you would like to learn about Startup Sales.

Here is the kind of feedback I've been hearing from Founders/Startup Sales
people who have signed up for the course so far (we launched it a week ago):

"I don't think I've ever been so engaged with a mailing list content marketing
before. Good stuff, and I can't wait to get more :D"

